# Problem mit W-LAN



## Arosk (17. März 2011)

So, ich hab jetzt die 4. W-LAN Karte probiert seit ich Windows 7 habe. und keine hat bis jetzt funktioniert.

Aktuell hab ich eine TP-Link WM851N, die nach Bewertungen verschiedener Portale mit Windows 7 64-Bit einwandfrei läuft. Auch ein Kollege hat die selbe Karte und sie funktioniert bei ihm (Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit) einwandfrei, selbst ohne Treiberinstallation (also mit Windows Treiber).

Zufälligerweise besitzt er den selben Router wie ich, eine Fritzbox 7113.

Folgendes hab ich bis jetzt versucht:

-Verschlüsselungen gewechselt (von keiner bis WPA2)
-LAN im BIOS umgestellt
-Treiber von der CD installiert, der extra für 64-Bit Systeme ist
-versichert das das Wlan des Routers AN ist
-PCI-Slot gewechselt
-Atheros Treiber installiert (die Karte benutzt dessen Chipsatz, Windows installiert diesen Treiber standardmäßig von alleine)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass es kein Netzwerk findet. Normalerweise sind hier 3 in Reichweite (Einer vom Nachbarn aus dem 2. Stock, eines von mir, und eines von Nachbarn im Haus nebenan). Die sind alle sichtbar auf diesem PC mit einer NETGEAR WG331T auf Windows XP. Diese Karte hab ich auch schon ausprobiert und ich hab ebenfalls keine Netzwerke gefunden.

Gibt es noch etwas was ich tuen kann, oder ist Windows 7 in Sachen W-LAN einfach für den Arsch?

PC gibts hier: http://www.sysprofile.de/id113562

Die eingetragene Hardware sollte aktuell sein.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (17. März 2011)

Im Gerätemanager nachschauen ob die Karte funktioniert und dann die Verbindung manuell herstellen.

Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter --> Drahtlosnetzwerke verwalten --> Hinzufügen --> Ein Netzwerkprofil manuell erstellen (Daten eingeben)


----------



## Arosk (17. März 2011)

Ja, die Karte ist im Geräte Manager einwandfrei und ohne Fehler. War sowieso das erste was ich kontrolliert habe.

Wenn ich aber ein Netzwerk manuell adden will kommt folgende Meldung: "Der Drahtlosnetzwerkdienst wird nicht ausgeführt"

Außerdem steht im Hauptmenü: "Drahtlosverbindungen sind momentan deaktiviert"


----------



## Arosk (17. März 2011)

Ich fühl mich grad wie ne Schnecke und ein riesiger Epic Fail rollt auf mich zu <.<

Hab mal einige unnötige Dienste beendet, darunter auch die Automatische WLAN Konfiguration... mal schauen ob das der Punkt ist.

Edit: Na, scheint nicht der Grund zu sein, hab alle Dienste aktiviert und trotzdem ist der Drahtlosnetzwerkdingsens Dienst weiterhin nicht aktiv.


----------



## Orias_ (17. März 2011)

Hi, 

habe grad dazu was gefunden, ich paste einfach mal:

Geh in die Diensteverwaltung: ausführen-> services.msc ->enter

Dann nach superfetch suchen und "deaktiviert" einstellen.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch in der Registry unter "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\PrefetchParameters\" den Wert von "Enablesuperfetch" auf null gesetzt.

Danach neustart. ..

Grüße


----------



## Bluescreen07 (17. März 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Edit: Na, scheint nicht der Grund zu sein, hab alle Dienste aktiviert und trotzdem ist der Drahtlosnetzwerkdingsens Dienst weiterhin nicht aktiv.


Hast du den Rechner auch neugestartet?


----------



## Arosk (17. März 2011)

Hört sich toll an, aber wenn ich services starte passiert einfach genau nichts.



Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Hast du den Rechner auch neugestartet?



Jo, manuell kann ich ihn garnicht starten, da er nicht in der Dienstliste auffindbar ist, nur unter msconfig


----------



## Orias_ (17. März 2011)

Verstehe ich das richtig ? 

Du gehst auf ausführen, gibst da services.msc ein und nichts passiert ?


----------



## Arosk (17. März 2011)

Orias_ schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig ?
> 
> Du gehst auf ausführen, gibst da services.msc ein und nichts passiert ?



Es lädt nur komisch, find aber im Task-Manager nichts was es gestartet hat.

Hab eh grad PC komplett geschrottet...versehentlich Sata auf AHCI umgestellt und damit gebootet, jetzt lässt er sich mit Native IDE garnicht mehr booten... No bootable partition avaible


----------



## Orias_ (17. März 2011)




----------



## Arosk (17. März 2011)

NVM, Bios reset hat geholfen... Weiter im Text.

wenn ich services starte funktioniert weiterhin nichts.

Wie gesagt ist der Dienst für Drahtlosnetzwerke weiterhin OFFLINE, und ich kann ihn nicht aktivieren.

Edit: Services ist ja nichts anderes als dienste <.< ich depp...


----------



## Arosk (17. März 2011)

So, geht nun alles... Hab grad eben mal Treiberupdate per Windows gemacht + das Ding mit Superfetch dauerhaft ausgeschaltet... jetzt hats alle Netzwerke gefunden und es funktioniert... Danke an alle.


----------



## Orias_ (17. März 2011)

freut mich


----------



## Arosk (17. März 2011)

Ich push hier nochmal, da ich einfach bissel unzufrieden bin... wird wahrscheinlich einfach am Empfang liegen...

Hab einige Traceroutes gemacht, und dort ist der Ping an manchen stellen unnormal hoch.





> Routenverfolgung zu buffed.de [62.146.104.132] ber maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> 
> 1 	1 ms 	1 ms 	1 ms  fritz.fonwlan.box [192.168.178.1]
> 2    97 ms    44 ms    48 ms  217.0.118.82
> ...







> Routenverfolgung zu chip.de [212.162.62.43] ber maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> 
> 1 	1 ms 	1 ms 	1 ms  fritz.fonwlan.box [192.168.178.1]
> 2    44 ms    44 ms    44 ms  217.0.118.82
> ...






> Routenverfolgung zu eu.logon.battle.net [213.248.127.130] ber maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> 
> 1 	1 ms 	1 ms 	1 ms  fritz.fonwlan.box [192.168.178.1]
> 2    47 ms    44 ms    44 ms  217.0.118.82
> ...




ist das normal oder liegt das am Empfang? Hab an der Karte 2 Antennen dran, wobei eine davon eine externe ist. Die Box steht ca. 10 Meter weg von hier, und trotz allem ist der Empfang nicht gerade berauschend (Drei von Fünf Balken in Windows, früher mit alten Karte hatte ich immer 5.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, hab die externe Antenne nur an den falschen Antennen Slot angeschlossen (Warum hat das Ding überhaupt 2?). Jetzt hab ich maximalen Empfang.


----------

